# Bildschirm per onboard und externe Grafikkarte ansteuern?



## nuhll (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich würde gerne einen Monitor von meiner "richtigen" Grafikkarte ansteuern lassen und einen per onboard Grafik, geht das, wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Oktober 2015)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird die Onboard-Lösung automatisch deaktiviert, sobald eine "richtige" Grafikkarte im Slot steckt. Wüsste auch nicht, wie man das umgehen könnte...


----------



## nuhll (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ich weiß.

Daher habe ich Hauptgrafik auf "PCIE" und MultiGPU Support auf Enable gestellt... aber unter Windows finde ich den 2. Monitor nicht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Oktober 2015)

Nur mal so: Warum schließt du nicht BEIDE Monitore an die Grafikkarte an 
Und bitte nix schreiben wegen "geringerer Performance" etc..


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du nur auf einem Monitor spielst, kostet der 2. keine Performance. Die iGPU wird automatisch deaktiviert, wenn eine andere Eingebaut wird. Das lässt dich nur über Zusatzprogramme ändern.


----------



## nuhll (18. Oktober 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Warum schließt du nicht BEIDE Monitore an die Grafikkarte an
> Und bitte nix schreiben wegen "geringerer Performance" etc..



Ganz einfach, weil die Grafikkarte nur HDMI und Mini HDMI sowie DVI hat, der Monitor nur DVI (hab kein Kabel) und VGA. Die iGPU hat VGA.

Der 2. Montor wird nicht zum zocken benutzt.

Übrigens hatte ichs eben (fast?).

Aber Windows bekommt natürlich den selten dämlich Award. Neuer Monitor wuird erkannt und alle neuen Fenster sowie bestehenden Fenster gehen auf den 2. Monitor, welcher natürlich Schwarz bleibt. (Geräte Manager NICHT PNP fähiger Monitor)... Montitor zeigt "NO INPUT" an. Komme nicht ins Menü und "AUTO" bringt auch nix.

Unglaublich.

Jemand eine Idee?

Ist übrigens: 21,5" (54,61cm) HannsG HE Serie HE225DPB schwarz

Edit:
ich habs jetzt mehrfach versucht. Entweder ist der drecks Bildschirm im Arsch, oder es liegt an der Onboard Grafik. Krieg kein Bild auf dem Mistding. 

Falls noch wer nen Einfall hat, melden.

Edit:
Es ist so behindert, ja richtig bekloppt. Wenn ich die iGPU im Bios als Standard setze (statt PCIE oder Auto) dann funktioniert der Bildschirm, per Software kann ich ja in Windows den Standard Bildschirm wieder ändern. Funktioniert nun also so wie ich will, außer im Bios.

Kann mir jemand logisch erklären was das kack Problem andersrum is? oO


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Oktober 2015)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil die Grafikkarte nur HDMI und Mini HDMI sowie DVI hat, der Monitor nur DVI (hab kein Kabel) und VGA. Die iGPU hat *VGA*.


Tu dir bitte das nicht an und schließ nen Monitor - auch wenns nur der sekundäre ist - analog an 
Hol dir ein wenn schon ein DVI Kabel oder nen DVI-Adapter für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## nuhll (18. Oktober 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Tu dir bitte das nicht an und schließ nen Monitor - auch wenns nur der sekundäre ist - analog an
> Hol dir ein wenn schon ein DVI Kabel oder nen DVI-Adapter für die Grafikkarte.



Dat Bild soll Aktienkurse darstellen.... 


Gibt es eine Lösung dafür das ich in manchen Spielen wenn ich nach Rechts gehe auf den 2. Monitor komme?

Werde mir aber nen DVI Kabel holen.


----------

